# Port Forwarding and DMZ seems to have no effect.



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello,

I am currently trying to resolve a networking issue I am having with PS3 connectivity and NAT settings.

I know I am supposed to open specific ports on the machine as part of a common solution to this. 

To this end I have tried experimenting with port forwarding on my PC to make sense of it and confirm whether I'm doing it right. I have tried accessing my router settings and forwarding ports both on my PC and PS3. I have also tried placing both of these machines into DMZ mode for good measure. Unfortunately, even when placing my PC into DMZ and using port-checking sites such as canyouseeme and yougetsignal, any port I check appears to be closed. I have additionally tried temporarily disabling my firewall during these checks with similar results. 

The router I am using is an ASUS DSL-N12U B1. The firmware version is 1.0.4.9. The ASUS website doesn't seem to have any upgrades for this hardware.

I would appreciate any help regarding this problem, because I have been trying to solve it intermittently for at least a couple of years now with no results and have pretty much searched all over the place by now for an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

If you're checking to see if your ports are open on your PS3 or PC, it's not always going to work if your machines aren't actually listening on those ports. You also don't need to forward ports if you have put the PS3 in a DMZ, you do one or the other.

Can I see your port forward configuration?


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi there, thanks for the reply.

As for whether the ports are being listened on or not, I have very little knowledge on the subject, so I'm afraid I can't comment in any helpful way.

As for DMZ mode and port forwarding, I had read that it was necessary to disable one when using the other, which is what I did. Thus when I was using DMZ, my port forwarding settings were turned off and vice versa. 

I'm not sure what the best/conventional way to show you these settings is on this forum, but I have decided to present the info I have in the following order:

1. When placing PS3 in DMZ
2. When forwarding specific ports on PS3 (as per the list of recommended ports to open to use PSN).

I'm noticing there are 2 different NAT related settings: Port Trigger and Virtual Server. I don't know what these are, but I used the resources on portforward.com as reference. Though it has no info on my router model, I used the information they have on a very similar model which specifies using Virtual Server. I have tried to approximate the necessary steps on my model to the best of my understanding. Apologies if the results betray a ridiculous lack of an idea of what I'm doing. 

---
PC and PS3 local IP addresses as shown in router control panel (attachment 0):

PC: 192.168.1.90
PS3: 192.168.1.174

---
PS3 in DMZ

a. PS3 IP address in router DMZ (attachment 1-a)

b. PS3 network status list and network test results with DMZ applied (note failed NAT and undetermined down/up speed) (attachments 1-b, 1-c)

---
2. PS3 port forward

a. PS3 ports forwarded in router settings (attachment 2-a) (DMZ disabled)

b. PS3 network status list and network test results with ports forwarded (note failed NAT and undetermined down/speed) (attachment 2-b)
----

Once again, thanks for the help.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

That's a lot of ports you've got forwarded there mate, you don't need most of them.

Don't put any of your devices into a DMZ mate, it's a terrible idea. That's not a dig at you, just cold hard facts 

A dead giveaway (for me), is that upnp isn't available. Have you disabled/enabled it on your router?


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

After checking once again, none of my router settings seems to have any options regarding Upnp or its enabling/disabling.

I have checked the online manual for the keyword "upnp" as well and come up with nothing. Perhaps there could be a different name for it?

Admittedly, when I was doing the DMZ test, my ps3 network settings had upnp enabled, thus it was not available. I caught on to this myself, thus when I was doing the same test with port forwarding, I had reset my ps3 network settings and disabled UPNP. In my last attachment UPnp is disabled. 
However, once again, this was on my ps3, not my router.

I'll try and find it on my router somehow.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Check under your advanced lan settings mate.

Out of interest, what problem do you have that you're trying to solve?


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

I used to play multiplayer games online on my PS3. Everything was fine and I was happy.

Then, quite suddenly, things changed. I don't remember whether this happened gradually or overnight, but I couldn't find/connect to online matches or games any more. I can still access PSN and Playstation Store just fine, and download speeds from the store are ok. But I'll be lucky if I can join one online game with a terrible connection in the span of half an hour. And then it'll probably disconnect me midgame. I mostly played Tekken 6 online, but now I have TTT2 and I have the same problem. Admittedly I'm not sure about the extent of this problem in other games. 

Nevertheless, I am (perhaps incorrectly) assuming something has gone wrong on my end, especially considering my hitherto research suggests that NAT type issues (of my kind) can lead to the same consequences I am having. I am hoping at least to get to the bottom of why my ps3 can't determine the NAT type.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

I've had issues similar to yours in the past mate, I can think of quite a few games that one minute say i'm NAT strict, then moderate, then back to strict. The only thing that changed during that time was my facial expression (annoyed to more annoyed).

Ok. So let's rule out your end then 

In your router GUI, can you show me any logs it has (check under the system logs and WAN).

Can you also let me know if connecting wired has any affect on your gaming.


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

General Log:

Jan 1 04:00:01 DSL-N12U: start httpd
Jan 1 04:00:01 kernel: klogd started: BusyBox v1.12.1 (2013-08-21 04:11:34 GMT)
Jan 1 04:00:01 kernel: PROC INIT OK!
Jan 1 04:00:01 kernel: devpts: called with bogus options
Jan 1 04:00:01 dnsmasq[322]: started, version 2.60test10 cachesize 512
Jan 1 04:00:01 dnsmasq[322]: compile time options: no-IPv6 GNU-getopt no-DBus no-i18n no-IDN no-DHCP no-TFTP no-conntrack
Jan 1 04:00:01 dnsmasq[322]: read /etc/hosts - 3 addresses
Jan 1 04:00:01 DSL-N12U: usdsvr_broadcast starts
Jan 1 04:00:01 DSL-N12U: usdsvr_unicast starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 zcip: init eth2.2.1
Jan 1 04:00:05 DSL-N12U: zcip starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 zcip: start, interface eth2.2.1
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[339]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[339]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.10p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: pppd 2.4.5 started by (unknown), uid 0
Jan 1 04:00:05 DSL-N12U: watchdog starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 DSL-N12U: ntp starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 DSL-N12U: ots starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 syslog: Password for 'admin' changed
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: PPP session is 1785 (0x6f9)
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: Connected to 00:30:88:18:9c:7b via interface eth2.2.1
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: Using interface ppp0
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth2.2.1
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: CHAP authentication succeeded: CHAP authentication success, unit 828
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: CHAP authentication succeeded
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: peer from calling number 00:30:88:18:9C:7B authorized
Jan 1 04:00:05 DSL-N12U: auth-up starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: local IP address 10.118.41.9
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: remote IP address 10.118.0.1
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: primary DNS address 62.112.113.170
Jan 1 04:00:05 pppd[341]: secondary DNS address 62.112.106.130
Jan 1 04:00:05 DSL-N12U: ip-up starts
Jan 1 04:00:05 dnsmasq[322]: read /etc/hosts - 3 addresses
Jan 1 04:00:05 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.106.130#53
Jan 1 04:00:05 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.113.170#53
Jan 1 04:00:07 WAN Connection: The cable for Ethernet was not plugged in.
Jan 1 04:00:16 zcip: config eth2.2.1 169.254.18.151
Jan 1 04:00:16 DSL-N12U: zcip starts
Jan 1 04:00:16 dnsmasq[322]: read /etc/hosts - 3 addresses
Jan 1 04:00:16 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.106.130#53
Jan 1 04:00:16 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.113.170#53
Jan 1 04:00:16 zcip client: config IP : 169.254.18.151
Jan 1 04:01:11 pppd[341]: No response to 10 echo-requests
Jan 1 04:01:11 pppd[341]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
Jan 1 04:01:11 pppd[341]: Connect time 1.1 minutes.
Jan 1 04:01:11 pppd[341]: Sent 35946 bytes, received 0 bytes.
Jan 1 04:01:11 DSL-N12U: auth-down starts
Jan 1 04:01:16 DSL-N12U: ntp starts
Jan 1 04:01:16 PPPoE: connect to ISP
Jan 1 04:01:16 DSL-N12U: ip-down starts
Jan 1 04:01:16 dnsmasq[322]: read /etc/hosts - 3 addresses
Jan 1 04:01:16 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.106.130#53
Jan 1 04:01:16 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.113.170#53
Jan 1 04:01:16 PPPoE: Disconnected
Jan 1 04:01:17 pppd[341]: Connection terminated.
Jan 1 04:01:17 pppd[341]: Sent PADT
Jan 1 04:01:17 pppd[341]: Modem hangup
Jan 1 04:01:19 WAN Connection: WAN was exceptionally disconnected.
Jan 1 04:02:02 pppd[341]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan 1 04:02:02 pppd[341]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
Jan 1 04:02:47 pppd[341]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Jan 1 04:02:47 pppd[341]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: PPP session is 1075 (0x433)
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: Connected to 00:30:88:18:9c:7b via interface eth2.2.1
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: Using interface ppp0
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth2.2.1
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: CHAP authentication succeeded: CHAP authentication success, unit 5466
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: CHAP authentication succeeded
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: peer from calling number 00:30:88:18:9C:7B authorized
Jan 1 04:02:58 DSL-N12U: auth-up starts
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: local IP address 10.118.41.24
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: remote IP address 10.118.0.1
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: primary DNS address 62.112.113.170
Jan 1 04:02:58 pppd[341]: secondary DNS address 62.112.106.130
Jan 1 04:02:58 DSL-N12U: ip-up starts
Jan 1 04:02:58 dnsmasq[322]: read /etc/hosts - 3 addresses
Jan 1 04:02:58 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.106.130#53
Jan 1 04:02:58 dnsmasq[322]: using nameserver 62.112.113.170#53
Jan 1 04:02:58 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
Jan 1 04:04:07 DSL-N12U: ntp starts
Jan 1 04:04:07 PPPoE: connect to ISP
Jun 11 07:28:38 pppd[341]: System time change detected.
Jun 11 07:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 09:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 11:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 13:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 15:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 17:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 19:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 21:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov 
Jun 11 23:29:35 ntp client: time is synchronized to pool.ntp.org time.nist.gov


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Port Forwarding Log:

Destination Proto. Port Range Redirect to
all UDP 10080 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10080 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10079 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10079 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10078 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10078 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10077 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10077 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10076 192.168.1.174
all  TCP 10076 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10075 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10075 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10074 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10074 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10073 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10073 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10072 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10072 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10071 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10071 192.168.1.174
all UDP 10070 192.168.1.174
all TCP 10070 192.168.1.174
all UDP 5223 192.168.1.174
all TCP 5223 192.168.1.174
all UDP 3658 192.168.1.174
all TCP 3658 192.168.1.174
all UDP 3480 192.168.1.174
all TCP 3480 192.168.1.174
all UDP 3479 192.168.1.174
all TCP 3479 192.168.1.174
all UDP 3478 192.168.1.174
all TCP 3478 192.168.1.174
all UDP 1935 192.168.1.174
all TCP 1935 192.168.1.174
all UDP 983 192.168.1.174
all TCP 983 192.168.1.174
all UDP 465 192.168.1.174
all TCP 465 192.168.1.174
all UDP 443 192.168.1.174
all TCP 443 192.168.1.174
all UDP 80 192.168.1.174
all TCP 80 192.168.1.174
-------------------------------------------------
Trigger Port Proto.	Incoming Port Proto.


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

ADSL log:

Update Counter : 22613
Modulation : ADSL2+
Annex Mode : Annex A/L
Line State : up
Lan Tx : 38030361
Lan Rx : 36660019
ADSL Tx : 1879949
ADSL Rx : 1839311
CRC Down : 0
CRC Up : 3
FEC Down : 0
FEC Up : 10744
HEC Down : 9
HEC Up : 0
SNR Up : 7.0
SNR Down : 6.9
Line Attenuation Up : 16.1
Line Attenuation Down : 13.5
Data Rate Up : 1020
Data Rate Down : 20478


Wireless log:

MAC address	: (my MAC address)
Phy Mode	: 11b/g
Channel : 8


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

There's also "Routing Table" and "DHCP leases" under logs, but I don't know if you need those.

As for wired gaming, honestly, I first started gaming wired, but I have changed quite a few modems since then, and I've never gamed wired on my current modem. I tried setting up a wired connection a couple of days ago when preparing some data for you, but it didn't seem to work. I couldn't even get a PSN connection, although I think I could get an IP and internet connection.
I'll try again, possibly with wireless disabled on my router or something.

I don't know if there are any settings I need to make sure of, or need to reset before setting up a wired connection.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Bingo.

Your SNR is terrible mate and it's going to cause you synch issues.

Can you give your ISP a call and ask them to do the following:

Enable interleaving. If they haven't already, let them enable it, and update me as to whether it improves. Make sure you tell them that your SNR is 7dB.

If they have already enabled it, ask them to re-synch your line at a lower speed.


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the advice.

I called the ISP and told them what you said; they checked my stats and told me that they saw a problem with my phone connection: some sort of signal issue on the line. They couldn't be more specific, but they are sending a guy over to check on things tomorrow.

Other than that, they told me they saw no reason to lower my connection speed. I tried telling them about the interleaving thing (I don't live in an English-speaking country, so I tried translating as best I could). They seemed to understand what I meant, but didn't comment on it. I'll bring it up again if the issue isn't solved after they figure out what's wrong with the phone line, since I think it makes sense to tackle these things one at a time.


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, and one other thing: they asked me if I was using a splitter for my router. I told them I wasn't (my router is connected directly to the phone line), but I found one lying around and set it up with my router just now. Maybe that'll help a little.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

That will only introduce another failure/problem point. Tech support would have had you remove the splitter for testing. Highly suggest you remove it from the mix.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, it could be that they've seen a line fault which is causing the low SNR and the engineer visit will solve the problem, so we can pick this up after the visit.

Interleaving is a fancy way of saying error correction, most carriers enable this by default although some don't. I won't bore you with the technical in's and out's, even I don't find it interesting .

Lowering your line speed (re-profiling) is another way of dealing with line issues whereby data is more susceptible to noise the higher you synch. 

Using a splitter (microfilter) also helps with noise, especially when you have phone and data running at the same time. If you do have one lying around, there's no reason not to use it.

Let me know how things go mate.


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Ok, it turns out the phone line thing was a mistake. There wasn't an issue with that.

The engineer called and said that the problem was, as you mentioned, that the speed was too high. He fixed the speed this morning. 
Now my ADSL log reads:

SNR Up : 12.1
SNR Down : 22.1

However, my problem still persists. 

I will try and connect online on another game and see if the problem is possibly with the game's servers and not on my end.
Thanks for the help so far.

If there's anything else you can think of which may be an issue, please inform me.


----------



## Anaphax (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, one other thing that was bugging me.

I couldn't for the life of me find any option referencing Upnp in my router settings. I looked in every section of the router settings. Advanced LAN, WAN, nowhere to be found.

There is however and option called "Port Triggering" which also references a NAT setting. I'm attaching a screenshot of it.
Do you by any chance know what it is and what it does? How is it different from the "virtual sever" page where my port forwarding settings are?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Port triggering (a reflexive ACL) is similar to port forwarding with the difference being a port forward constantly leaves the port open whereas port triggering dynamically opens the port.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Sorry mate, I missed your previous post.

Your new SNR is good, you shouldn't experience any synch issues.

When your line is re-profiled it is normal to have the line 'train' (from memory) for up to 3 days, so it's likely that after this period it will settle down and you shouldn't have any issues.

Keep me updated mate, and if you still get problems i'll take a look.


----------

